# cloudy eye after a water change



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have noticed that when ever I mess with the tank a little I get a bit of cloudy eye on my fish the next day or two.I know for sure that this is stress related my water is perfect.ok I am doing water changes every day and I noticed this cloudy eye, I think the changing of the water every day causes this. so please let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

i dunno if thats what causing the cloudy eye but.....

isn't changing the water everyday a lil too much??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

in my experience, a cloudy eye is due to high ammonia, or nitrates present for too long in the aquarium. 
Who knows, your daily waterchanges might be the culprit. try a weekly 30 to 50% WC, and see how it goes for a while







keep your filters clean


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

pH fluctuations ??????


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

can changing the water every day do this? I don't think so but I do a 10% WC every day.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Too much water changes buddy, slow it down


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know that somebody knows the answer to my question, so can changing the water everyday cause cloudyeye because I really want to do water changes everyday it is so easy for me I just turn couple of valves.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> I know that somebody knows the answer to my question, so can changing the water everyday cause cloudyeye because I really want to do water changes everyday it is so easy for me I just turn couple of valves.


I don't think a small 10% water change would cause cloudy eye, the only reason I think this is because what about people with the drip method water change that has a constant supply of new water in the tank. Which I think if water dripped all day it would be a few gallons of new water a day.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I do 5% water changes every day, never had any problem with it
and once or twice a week I vacuum the gravel


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

what I want to know is because Iam changing the water every day could it be that it stresses the fish out to a point were they get cloudy eye.
thanks for the reply guys.


----------

